# Matte Finish Nail Polish...ManGlaze



## SalonGirl (Oct 27, 2008)

Has anyone heard or used the product called ManGlaze? Its marketed technically for men but I know a few people who use it. It's got a completely matte finish and is super durable...I used it this weekend and did nails all weekend and it didn't wear off like normal polish! I was completely amazed. It looks like their looking to come out with white next...that couls be huge if it's just as durable as their other colors....hmmmm


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 28, 2008)

I havent heard of this in particular but i know wet and wild makes a base coat that dries clear and matte


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never heard of it before, it sounds interesting though.


----------



## Lucy (Nov 2, 2008)

wow! that sounds so cool


----------



## Karren (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't heard of it either...and I'm a guy... Sometimes... Lol. And as Liz said... Wet and Wild clear natural polish Number 202 (I think).. I use it all the time and its great.. Revlon used to have a matte top coat but the discoutinued it..


----------



## JakeK01 (Dec 4, 2011)

Man Glaze comes in four colors, all super-matte and looks pretty 'industrial'.  But hey, what would you expect from a nail polish marketed for men?

Here is their link: www.manglaze.com

While you're at it, check out BB Couture's many nail polishes designed for men: www.bbnailpolish.com

Sure guys can wear it!

- Jake


----------



## Betty Li (Dec 5, 2011)

I've never heard of it before


----------



## katana (Dec 8, 2011)

They have been around for awhile now (although I hate the name),there are a number of brands marketing nail polish for men available now.

The idea of a matte finished polish is cool.


----------

